# Tca application



## JSAXTON (Jun 24, 2010)

Wondering how to code tca application on hpv lesions in office?


----------



## mandi1310 (Jun 25, 2010)

From what I was told, it is included in the office visit.


----------



## JSAXTON (Jun 28, 2010)

MY PROVIDER IS THINKING 56501 WORKS FOR THIS??? I SWEAR I'VE BEEN TOLD ITS PART OF E/M ALSO JUST CAN'T FIND A SOURCE OF WHO STATES THIS. WAITING ON ACOG CODING REPLY TOO....


----------



## mandi1310 (Jun 29, 2010)

We were posting that a while ago also, but then our billing manager informed us of it being included in the visit.  Let me know what you find out.


----------

